# Not keen on TOTW



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I just started Lucca out on TOTW after he seems a little disinterested in fromm but he also seem disinterested in the new food. Should I continue to try feeding him TOTW? I still have 25 Ibs of that food left. Or should I try out another new food? Could it be he's not used to a grain free food? I was feeding him fromm which has grains in them. I also noticed that he tends to take a longer time to chew with TOTW compared to Fromm salmon & veg. 

He will finish the food at times but sometimes he'll leave about 1/4 - 1/2 cups left in his bowl. I've reduced his intake of food to about 1 cup to 1 1/4 cup per meal cos' it's grain free food and supposed to be more filling? He still wants his treats but I've reduced his treats to a minimal in the hope that he'll eat during his meals. 

He had a bad bout of diarrhea and vomiting again last night. Could be caused by the banana cake he stole off the dustbin when I wasn't looking.  He never ransacks the dustbin for food so I suspect it's because he's not eating the full thing during his meals so he's hungry and thus looking for food in the dustbin.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Luccagr said:


> I just started Lucca out on TOTW after he seems a little disinterested in fromm but he also seem disinterested in the new food. Should I continue to try feeding him TOTW? I still have 25 Ibs of that food left. Or should I try out another new food? Could it be he's not used to a grain free food? I was feeding him fromm which has grains in them. I also noticed that he tends to take a longer time to chew with TOTW compared to Fromm salmon & veg.
> 
> He will finish the food at times but sometimes he'll leave about 1/4 - 1/2 cups left in his bowl. I've reduced his intake of food to about 1 cup to 1 1/4 cup per meal cos' it's grain free food and supposed to be more filling? He still wants his treats but I've reduced his treats to a minimal in the hope that he'll eat during his meals.
> 
> *He had a bad bout of diarrhea and vomiting again last night. Could be caused by the banana cake he stole off the dustbin when I wasn't looking.  He never ransacks the dustbin for food so I suspect it's because he's not eating the full thing during his meals so he's hungry and thus looking for food in the dustbin.*


This is a huge red flag--don't make any switches in his food until his digestive system gets over this eating indiscretion. Introducing new foods after they've done a little self-feeding of a rich food will only aggravate a delicate system and could cause him more issues. 

I'm not familiar with the foods--is one crunchier than the other? Maybe he doesn't like the texture of the new food, or maybe he's got a dental issue (does he chew aggressively on hard objects?) that is causing pain with chewing. 

If he continues to not eat his kibble, he needs to go to the vet!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I didnt switch his food suddenly. I actually did a very slow transition from Fromm to TOTW. Fromm salmon & veg seems to be smaller in size than TOTW pacific stream. I had to switch to TOTW cos' I'm relocating out of US and they don't have Fromm there. Not possible for me to ship dog food since the postage will be way too much. 

I've never fed my boy any table scraps so as not to encourage him to beg for food during meals etc. He watch me bake the banana cake and I threw away some overcooked parts. When i turn my back on him for about 5 min, I came back to see the newspapers all over the floor and the banana cake that I threw away was gone! Anyway he vomited that out early this morning. Looks like the banana cake to me.

It's not that he's not eating totally. He just seems to have leftover in his bowl. Nowadays I'll put the bowl down for about 15 min, and if by that time he doesn't finish it, i'll remove the bowl and do his next feeding at the usual evening time. By then he usually will eat. I'll check this out with the vet if this persists.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would bet on the trash diving for the upset stomach too. If he has another boute of it though I'd see the vet.

Do not switch foods again. Give the TOTW at minimum a month more, longer is better, to decide if he is ok on it. Switching multiple times will only cause more upset.

Check the calories per cup on both foods and make sure you are feeding him the same calories of TOTW that he was getting with Fromm.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The sugar (hopefully it wasn't a sugar substitute) in the banana cake can be very taxing on a dog's digestive system. Same with butter.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I had this problem with Austin... He just wasn't interested in any food... He used to be on Wellness Large Breed puppy. At about 10 months of age, he started just sniffing at his food and not eating. Mixing some wet food helped. Then I decided to change to adult food and tried Fromm, Orijen, TOTW... He just wouldn't touch any of them. Of course, when I mention all these foods, I mean that I tried giving him a sample, you know, not abruptly switch. He has finally started eating TOTW, but it took him 3 months to settle... I don't know why he didn't like any food at all... (he did like treats and as I said wet food). Maybe he was just being picky, you know like how we people become picky and develop tastes in our teenage years... 

He is on TOTW Sierra Mountain (Lamb) now. Hopefully Lucca starts liking one brand too. Try mixing some wet food... and like other suggestions, maybe wait till his tummy becomes better before trying anything else.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

canine_mommy said:


> I had this problem with Austin... He just wasn't interested in any food... He used to be on Wellness Large Breed puppy. At about 10 months of age, he started just sniffing at his food and not eating. Mixing some wet food helped. Then I decided to change to adult food and tried Fromm, Orijen, TOTW... He just wouldn't touch any of them. Of course, when I mention all these foods, I mean that I tried giving him a sample, you know, not abruptly switch. He has finally started eating TOTW, but it took him 3 months to settle... I don't know why he didn't like any food at all... (he did like treats and as I said wet food). *Maybe he was just being picky, you know like how we people become picky and develop tastes in our teenage years...
> *
> He is on TOTW Sierra Mountain (Lamb) now. Hopefully Lucca starts liking one brand too. Try mixing some wet food... and like other suggestions, maybe wait till his tummy becomes better before trying anything else.


I am smiling--I've NEVER had this problem with my dogs--they all are/were chowhounds from the very start!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I am smiling--I've NEVER had this problem with my dogs--they all are/were chowhounds from the very start!


I know right... I was surprised too, never seen a dog before him that was so picky. But even during those 3 months, he was ready to eat all the garbage, paper, styrofoam, lint; just not the healthy good stuff...


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca used to be a chowhound too. He gobbles food up like nobody's business. Only developed this fussiness in the recent 1 month. I give him an egg twice a week. When I add that egg to the food, he'll finish up every bit of the food fast. But I don't want to make it a habit to add extra things to the food just to get him to eat.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Luccagr said:


> Lucca used to be a chowhound too. He gobbles food up like nobody's business. Only developed this fussiness in the recent 1 month. I give him an egg twice a week. When I add that egg to the food, he'll finish up every bit of the food fast. But I don't want to make it a habit to add extra things to the food just to get him to eat.


That could be a clue to his appetite. He's waiting for a topper!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would bet that whatever he got in the trash is the culprit for the upset stomach. Ry once ate a bunch of sugar cookies, no chocolate or anything and he had horrible diarrhea for days!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree it was probably the banana bread that caused his upset...but I would want to be 150% sure that your TOTW did not come from SC, as well. Just to be safe.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

It crossed my mind that the TOTW might have problem. I wrote in to TOTW and was assured that the food distributed in Texas comes from the Missouri plant. I also think the diarrhea is from the banana cake. My boy's diarrhea and vomiting has stopped. Thank God!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I cant get the food down on the floor fast enough my 4 eat in 10 seconds flat then looking for more!


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

That dog needs tough love.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

With Lincoln, if he ever...EVER refuses any food something is wrong and he will be in the vets office that hour. Ruby is my picky one. She has quickly learned to eat whats in front of her or the other one will. 

A hungry dog will eat.

Finally, there is one think WasChampionFan and I agree on...tough love


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Could you put a tablespoon for something else like meat, pureed veggies, etc.?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

If you are absolutely sure the TOTW wasn't produced in the South Carolina plant (check the bag yourself), then it is highly likely that eating the cake caused the diarrhea.

That said, Fromm kibbles have an aroma that typically entices even picky dogs to eat. 

The fact that a food is grain-free doesn't really have much to do with how filling it is. How calorically dense a food is and what percentage of carbohydrates it has are more important. 

For instance EVO Turkey and TOTW High Prairie are both grain-free, but you'd need to feed them very differently. EVO has 537 kcal/cup while TOTW has 370 kcal/cup.

I do some rotational feeding but have never been tempted to try TOTW. When you calculate how much you have to feed due to the low calories, it's not as much of a cost bargain as most people think. Also, I don't like the idea of smoked meats (carcinogens) present in the formulas.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm doing it the tough way now. Put food down for 15 min. Don't want to eat, food is kept till the next feeding. He'll usually eat at the next feeding. I give him an egg twice a week, mixed in with his food and that's when he chomps down the food clean. So I think he's waiting for a topper. Hmm I'm trying not to encourage him to only eat when there's a topper so I haven't added the wet food or meat into his regular dry food.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

With TOTW pacific stream being 360 kcal/cup, which is actually lower than Fromm salmon & veg at 389.6 kcal/cup, I should be feeding more TOTW compared to Fromm? He is eating much much less on TOTW. If I could get him to eat say 2 1/4 cups a day now (during these 1 month), that would be great. He used to eat about 3 1/4 cups on Fromm. 

I thought I read somewhere that because TOTW is grain free and Fromm is not, so I can feed less on TOTW.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I bet he'll get with the program when he realizes that that's what he's going to get. Dogs don't voluntarily starve themselves. Especially not GRs! 

Like some of the others, this is hard for me to conceive since both of my beasties eat whatever lands on the kitchen floor or is put in front of them in a bowl.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Wagners Mom said:


> I agree it was probably the banana bread that caused his upset...but I would want to be 150% sure that your TOTW did not come from SC, as well. Just to be safe.


@Wagner's Mom - Was there a problem with food coming from SC? If there was any news about it, I missed it... Can someone please tell me?


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Just read about the Salmonella news on TOTW from SC. I have to check our bag once I get home. I didn't know about this at all... I really need to keep an eye on the news more often.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Yah it was hard for me too when I realise that my boy was getting fussy. Before this 1 month, I've always been thinking about how 'lucky' I am that my golden eats everything. I tell you, you put anything into his bowl, he'll wipe it clean in seconds. 

Canine mommy:Yep, Diamond recently had their Diamond lamb & rice and some puppy formula suspended from their SC plant. I emailed TOTW about it and they told me Texas TOTW came from Missouri. So technically it should not be affected. Anyway just also keep an eye on Austin.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

canine_mommy said:


> Just read about the Salmonella news on TOTW from SC. I have to check our bag once I get home. I didn't know about this at all... I really need to keep an eye on the news more often.


Sorry I'm just seeing this--and glad you already have your answer.

To be 150% sure--check your bag--in the code, if it has a X, that means it's made in SC. a M means it's made in MO and C in CA. 

While TOTW has not been recalled, they are having more and more recalls out of SC and IMO, nothing from there is safe. 

Since you are in TX, I do believe yours will come from MO--but double check to be safe.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Luccagr said:


> With TOTW pacific stream being 360 kcal/cup, which is actually lower than Fromm salmon & veg at 389.6 kcal/cup, I should be feeding more TOTW compared to Fromm? He is eating much much less on TOTW. If I could get him to eat say 2 1/4 cups a day now (during these 1 month), that would be great. He used to eat about 3 1/4 cups on Fromm.
> 
> *I thought I read somewhere that because TOTW is grain free and Fromm is not, so I can feed less on TOTW.*


I don't see what the logic would be in such a statement.

Feeding potato (grain-free) versus rice (grain) isn't the determining factor of how much to feed. You need to look at how calorically dense the food is and what percentage of carbs (which can be grain or not grain) does the food have?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

canine_mommy said:


> Just read about the Salmonella news on TOTW from SC. I have to check our bag once I get home. I didn't know about this at all... I really need to keep an eye on the news more often.


Anusha,
Did you see a report somewhere that said specifically Taste of the Wild? The reports I have seen so far have been for Diamond food and Chicken Soup brand.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

MyBentley said:


> I don't see what the logic would be in such a statement.
> 
> Feeding potato (grain-free) versus rice (grain) isn't the determining factor of how much to feed. You need to look at how calorically dense the food is and what percentage of carbs (which can be grain or not grain) does the food have?


Also, bulk density of kibble varies so you really have to look at calories per weight plus make sure you are comparing the same type of calories, eg metabolizable.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Anusha,
> Did you see a report somewhere that said specifically Taste of the Wild? The reports I have seen so far have been for Diamond food and Chicken Soup brand.


There is still no recall on TOTW.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I checked my bag of TOTW and confirmed that it's made in Missouri. 
Anyway I've tried a different flavor of TOTW (a sample pack I got. I think it was wetlands fowl??) with my boy and he ate it all up. Maybe he's just not that interested in fish.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Luccagr said:


> I checked my bag of TOTW and confirmed that it's made in Missouri.
> Anyway I've tried a different flavor of TOTW (a sample pack I got. I think it was wetlands fowl??) with my boy and he ate it all up. Maybe he's just not that interested in fish.


Wagner does not like fish based kibble at all. 

But he loves the canned food (I think it's Simply Nourish, or something like that). Salmon and tuna I believe and it does look Good (for a dog food! lol). 

Perhaps that is the key here. 

And about tough love...I agree to a degree, but they have few things to look foward to in life, (playing with us, cuddling with us and eating!). So I really like for my dogs to enjoy their food. I know I'm a bit soft, but I can't help it! lol.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca used to love the salmon & veg from Fromm and that was why we got him the pacific stream. He loves the salmon treats from Natural Balance. I did an 'experiment' with Lucca. I took the salmon treat and a pumpkin treat. Put them on the floor. One time on the left and another time on the right for salmon. He would dive right for the salmon first.


----------

